# Shot Show PX4 .40 sub-compact release



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just thought I'd throw it out-

Got word this week from the Beretta booth at the 2009 Shot Show in FLA. that the PX4 sub-compact .40cal was said to be released in the 2nd half of 2009. When for sure? - Who knows! 

It was said that high demand production runs for another Beretta model is partial cause for the delay.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

BigdogBro1 said:


> Just thought I'd throw it out-
> 
> Got word this week from the Beretta booth at the 2009 Shot Show in FLA. that the PX4 sub-compact .40cal was said to be released in the 2nd half of 2009. When for sure? - Who knows!
> 
> It was said that high demand production runs for another Beretta model is partial cause for the delay.


Along with any other excuse they can think up. PX4sc 9mm was at least a year delayed due to the military contract, supposedly.


----------

